

New mobile game from the creators of Space Quest - Titanbase
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cluck-yegger/id540712349?mt=8

======
Titanbase
As the developer, ask me anything. I worked with Mark Crowe's 3D creations and
Scott Murphy's story to create a fun classic-style arcade game. We're all
looking forward to the new SpaceVenture game coming up!

Interesting trivia: The game requires 90MB of RAM to run.

